# Mazie and Gracie



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Here is a few pics of the girls


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Mazie...................


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

That second picture is just adorable, they both are but that one is just oozing happiness


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

yeah, she is beautiful Mazie, i am sorry that i didn't get anymore pics as my camera died lol


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

I think it is such a massive change in her, she is a happy ferret now rather then a scared bag of bones.


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

soooo beautiful


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2012)

The improvement is MASSIVE. Well done!!! They look SO much happier and healthier


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Update :: Well 2 has became 4, Today Mazie and Gracie met their brothers again they have came to live with me, I have named them Frisby and Boomer (boomerang) I will get pictures soon but they are settling in great, already playing and enjoying life


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

the populations is growing  good on you for taking the boys on as well


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

SnazzyJazzy said:


> the populations is growing  good on you for taking the boys on as well


I couldn't leave them they belonged to my nephew and his cousin but they needed a new home, I felt they had been through enough so decided to give them a new home, with their sisters, Frisby is the same size as Mazie.


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

I bet before long with you he will double in size  i can no longer tell woody and munchkin and wally apart


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Sadly i think they're full grown now they may get abit bigger but not a lot more


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

here is another of little frisby


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

DKDREAM said:


> here is another of little frisby


:001_wub: He is a wee bit unbelievably gorgeous isnt he


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

thedogsmother said:


> :001_wub: He is a wee bit unbelievably gorgeous isnt he


Yeah I love him he is super loving too he and mazie love one another, they dance about playing alot.


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2012)

Methinks you are a ferret addict.... You should get a Tshirt...


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Frisby and his loving huge eyes.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

househens said:


> Methinks you are a ferret addict.... You should get a Tshirt...


I love ferrets, they are beautiful pets they get such bad reputation yet are a very clean loving pet, I couldn't stop myself from rescuing mazie and co as they had such a crap start to life they are so small and always will be


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

I will get a picture of Boomer in a few days as he is more nervous and needs more time to settle.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

You should do a photo thread one day with all your ferrets on, just warn me first so I can put a bib on to catch the drool


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

That could be a good idea, I will post when Moonshine has her babies next year. I am so excited about that she is so so pretty. They will be dark polecats like Elmo, I weighed him he is 4lb 2 now so still growing well.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Here is Boomer hes now settled in.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

DKDREAM said:


> Here is Boomer hes now settled in.


:001_wub: he is just adorable, are they a settled group now ?


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

thedogsmother said:


> :001_wub: he is just adorable, are they a settled group now ?


yeah they are all best friends, Mazie loves frisby though thats her best play mate, Boomer likes everyone and Grace loves Mazie one day i will have to get a video of them dancing and playing


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Frisby and then again him and his brother playing sorry the play pic is rubbish


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Awwwwwwwwwwww could they be any cuter :001_wub:


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

aww more super cute guys!


----------



## oscar1658 (Oct 5, 2012)

awww very cute!  boomer looks a huge one in his snaps


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

hes a fatty but not that big size wise, all 4 where rescued and very skinny


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

A picture of sweet little Gracie


----------



## oscar1658 (Oct 5, 2012)

very pretty girl youve got there, whats her personality?


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

oscar1658 said:


> very pretty girl youve got there, whats her personality?


she is very sweet and playful she gives kisses


----------

